# Stella La Bella



## codyg (Jun 14, 2008)

I've been reading posts and viewing pictures for a few days and I'm really impressed with the amount of information and interactivity in these forums. Thanks for being here! I'd like to introduce ourselves and our puppy Stella La Bella.

We live in Victoria, British Columbia. I am an almost retired web developer who works at home and my partner is a high school science teacher. We started talking about getting a dog two years ago. We got hooked on Cesear Milan, bought all the books and mags and videos and puppy sat for all our friends dogs. But it's been a difficult couple of years. My mom, who lived 3,000 miles away, was sick. I never knew when I was going to be catching the next plane out of here. Then her sister died in December, Mom died in April and her brother, my favourite uncle, died a month ago. I'm still not over all the sadness and jet lag. About a month ago we decided that the fastest way to some happiness was the puppy we had been dreaming of for two years.

The problem ... we did not yet know the type of puppy, only that she needed to be small, friendly, smart and hopefully not a big shedder. In one of our books, 'What Dog' there are guides rating various breed attributes. It was time to get serious and make a decision. After a discussion of that dog or that dog, we came to the conclusion that the Havanese was the dog for us. The only problem with this conclusion is that neither of us had ever seen a live Havanese, let alone known a Havanese.

It so happened that there was a dog show near Victoria at the end of May, and there was going to be a toy specialty.
Thanks to the internet, we found two Havanese breeders on Vancouver Island, sent them an email asking if they were going to be at the show... sure enough they would be there and would be happy to meet us.

Well, that was that. It was a great day... we had lapfuls of Havanese kisses and fun, for hours. And their dog Mysty Trails Cruiser won the speciality! http://www.elitehavanese.com/cruiser.html

We are now so hooked, on Havanese that we can't imagine how we could ever have thought of anything else.

Last week we went to visit one of the breeders, met the momma and daddy (http://seantiagohavanese.com/sch_zorro.html) of a litter born at the beginning of May, and we are now waiting for our little Stella to come home ... July 2nd or 3rd. (My birthday is the 3rd, so how special will that be?)

I've put some of her baby pictures in the gallery here:
http://www.havaneseforum.com/photopost531/showgallery.php/cat/603

I still have lots of specific questions, but this post is already way too long and I'll post the questions as other topics.

Again, thanks for being here.

:biggrin1:


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Welcom Codyg!

Stella looks very cute! She's going to definitely make you very happy. This will be the longest wait ever lol


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh Stella is adorable. Sorry for all your sadness for the last years - makes it especially difficult to lose so much family so quickly. Your Havanese is sure to delight you with tons of puppy kisses and antics. There is so much good advice on the forum - you can use the search function and find some older threads. But don't be shy about posting a question and you've already figured out how to post pictures.

Oh and by the way, W E L C O M E t o the F O R U M !!!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Cody!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum! You are in for a lot of fun and love with your little Hav girl. It seems that there is a traffic jam at your link to see your darling. I can't get in. 

Look forward to seeing Stella soon. Good luck!

I got to see Stella, what a cutie pie.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Oh My Goodness She is so cute. I just LOVE the name it rymes Stella La Bella :cheer2:. Plus getting her on your birthday the 3rd (mine is the 2nd) now how cool is that. Her coloring is what I want my next for my next one only in a male. By the way WELCOME. :wave:*


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

Welcome! You will love your Stella Bella as much as I love my Bella! I know she will bring you a lot of love and enjoy! She'll put a smile on your face every day!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

It must be true about love at first sight because I took one look and I'm definitely in love with your Stella. I promise you when she plants those wet kisses on your cheeks all the sadness will melt away in a stream of happy tears. I'm so excited for you and can't wait to see more photos of your sweet little girl. 

So, even though it's more than a tad premature, "happy birthday," and welcome to the forum, a place you will no doubt get addicted to.


----------



## codyg (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks for all the warm welcomes.
Yes, it's going to be a very long two weeks.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Welcome! What a wonderful ride you are in for!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!

Ryan


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Stella is a beautiful baby and we welcome you to the forum.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:wave: Welcome to the forum,Cody and Stella! :wave:

Sorry to read of all the sadness in your family----:hug:

I'm sure Stella will help to fill the voids.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome to the forum....she will be worth the wait!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Cody,
We were dealing with sadness also....and we got Cicero. He has completely changed our lives. You are in for hearing lots of laughing in your home. Get your cheek muscles ready (now I don't want to talk about the crow's feet.) Stella is BEAUTIFUL. I will be checking back for pics!!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! You've certainly done your homework; very admirable! I too was dealing with sadness when we got our first Hav and these little clowns have an amazing ability to bring joy and laughter into your life.

Stella is adorable!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! She sure is a cutie!


----------



## Mijo's Mom (Apr 19, 2007)

Cody, welcome! You are going to love it here! Stella is adorable, congratulations!

Connie


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Welcome Cody,
Stella is adorable and you are in for so much fun! She will definitely ease your sadness. Congratulations.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

:welcome: to the forum Cody! I can't wait to see even more pictures of Stella she is a beauty!


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

*Welcome to the forum*

Welcome to the forum. Your darling puppy will bring you hours of joy and take all your sadness away.
My Racquet has brought great comfort to me after losing all of my immediate family members and two best friends .

Elayne and Racquet


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! I LOVE the name you picked out!! I've got a Stella too  You'll find everything you ever wanted to know about this wonderful breed here.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

WELCOME!!!


----------



## codyg (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks for all the welcomes. 
I've become quite attached to these forums over the past few days. So much information! And fun! And pictures!

The breeder sent me a couple of pictures yesterday. Stella is the dark haired beauty next to the bright-eyed white puppy. The last picture is Dad, Zorro, fresh from a bath and hanging out in his puppy bed. 

9 more sleeps until we bring Stella home.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

:welcome: Cody! Stella sure is a cutie. Thanks for the darling updated pix.

Yes, this place is _extremely_ addictive. However, I can't think of a better addiction to "Hav" :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome to a fellow Canuck! :canada: I live near Montreal. Cruiser is now the #1 Havanese female in Canada. Congratulations on getting one of her pups! :thumb:

Stella is beautiful! I'm sure you will enjoy her as much as she will enjoy you. Havs have such a great personality and are a wonderful solution for sorrows and painful moments. My condolences for your losses.


----------



## codyg (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Margrc ... oops, I think I must have been unclear. Stella isn't one of Cruiser's pups. We saw Cruiser win the Toy Specialty at the Victoria Kennel Club Show. She sure is a beautiful Havanese.


----------



## codyg (Jun 14, 2008)

She's home!!! :whoo: oh my supernovas, we haven't stopped smiling and laughing all day. She is perfect. Not only did she settle into her crate for the drive home, she fell asleep like it was nothing new. When she got home she checked out half her new toys (other half we are saving for tomorrow) and then she had a good meal, a good poop, a good pee and another nap... in her wire crate, which she headed into all on her own. Right now she is bringing all her toys into the crate. And when she isn't hauling toys into her crate she is giving us kisses galore. Pictures follow. We will take more in the daylight tomorrow.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

OMG she is so darn cute! I love the pic of her in the crate with her toys.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

She is a doll. She should have no problem getting you trained very fast.  I know you are going to enjoy her so much.!!


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

That coloring with the black mask is beautiful. Hava great time with her!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

She's beautiful! Congrats! Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Congrats! Stella is gorgeous!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Oh no, you have gone through half the toys already? Time to buy more!!!!


----------



## codyg (Jun 14, 2008)

Always time to buy more toys! Last week we thought we might have been keeping the British Columbia economy afloat for all our puppy spending. Tomorrow, we'll work on pumping up the economy of the rest of the country. :biggrin1:

Stella is so worth it.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

:welcome:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Oh how cute........and look at the kisses!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

What a cutie, I feel like hugging her from here. I want more photos.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

What a beautiful little girl!! Welcome to the forum and happy shopping!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Stella is adorable! I love the endless puppy kisses they give. The shot of her w/her toys is so cute! Congratulations and keep the pix coming!


----------



## codyg (Jun 14, 2008)

It's a great day in our neighbourhood ... well at least in our house.
Our first night with Stella was fine. She was in her crate, which was on our bed. About 2am we got up, took her to the piddle pad we had set up in the bathroom. She looked like "what the heck?" and immediately moved over to the mat and peed there. I wonder if she was confused because she had no problem with piddle pad in her expen downstairs. Anyway, about 5am she whined a little. I must have been sleeping soundly but E got up with her and found she had peed in her crate. So when I woke up I found them both napping on the couch. Stella had pooped on the piddle pad, so that's good. We figure she'll get this pad thing sorted out sooner or later. She had a bit of a bath, ate a hearty breakfast, and played lots.

Anyways, we are off to see the vet this morning. To introduce ourselves and have her checked out. 

And as it's my birthday, I think there are a few more surprises in store... and yes, more puppy shopping!

I'll take more pics this afternoon.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

:welcome:to the family Cody,

Stella La Bella fits her name - she's absolutely beautiful! First I'm very sorry for all of your losses over the last year. You're right - Stella will be the perfect thing to reaffirm life. My partner died in October and our dog had died in February - and I did exactly what you've done - x2. It was exactly what I needed. 

Second - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! Have fun and take lots of photos. We love pictures!!!


----------



## codyg (Jun 14, 2008)

Vet check up was good, she's healthy and he was very nice. He said Hav's were rare but becoming more common. Gave us great advice about daily checks of eyes, nose, mouth and ears. A free chew treat and sent us home with some Revolution and an appointment for her next shots on July 30.

We can't take Stella for a walk for 8 more weeks, but of course we can carry her everywhere. After a trip to the pet store, we carried her to the beach down the block, where she will be doing most of her future walking. We met lots of people, kids with scooters, guys with hats, boats, float planes, and the general noise and commotion of the inner harbour. She was curious and not at all freaked out.

More pics...


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Look at those eyelashes!!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I love the last pic!!! I am sure she is the best present ever!!! Enjoy puppy hood!!!! Oh and welcome to the forum and Happy birthday!!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. :welcome: Stella la Bella is a beauty!!! Enjoy, enjoy!!! I love the little front pack carrier that you have her in.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I love the last picture too - she's so adorable. I think I want her...hold tight to that sweetie.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Awwww that picture in her carrier is just too cute! Congrats on the new addition, she really is a beauty!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

OH! THOSE EYELASHES!!! I'm in love. What a beauty. And dragging her toys into her crate...it's impossible not to fall head over heels with these little furbabies! What a wonderful way to celebrate your birthday!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

CodyG and E, congrats on finally getting Stella home!! LOVE all the pics. She is darling! You look so happy and I can't blame you. I also got Ricky as a birthday present. It was one of the arguments I had when trying to convince hubby that I REALLY really wanted a Havanese. LOL We got Ricky mid-Sept., but on my Oct. 4th b'day, he put 4 lb. Ricky in a gift bag and gave him to me. Best present I ever got. :biggrin1: 

Stella la Bella is a real cutie pie and I'm sure you'll have many years of joy with her. I wonder why your vet recommended Revolution on such a young pup. I'd be a little concerned about that. Did she also get some shots, or will soon? If she's not going to be walking around much for a little while, she may not need any flea control for quite some time yet. I'm a worry wart, sorry. Since Ricky has had liver issues, I question every little thing we put on or in these tiny Hav bodies. 

I love that she is used to her crate and seems so self-assured. Nice!


----------



## noa and me (Jun 30, 2008)

she's precious! good luck to you!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh my gosh, she is so cute!! I think she will be one spoiled little hav girl, for sure! Good luck with your training.....


----------



## codyg (Jun 14, 2008)

It's been 6 days since we brought Stella home, and it's the best 6 days we've had in quite a while.

Let's see if I can cover everything in less than a novel. 
Revolution...both the vet and the breeder suggested this was a good idea. She won't be walking the streets until she has had all her shots, but she will be playing in the yard, and, on this coast we have grass fleas, super mutant grass fleas which live off grass too. It never gets cold enough to kill them off and right now they are everywhere. I was cleaning up the patio the other day, lifted a bucket that had been sitting around all winter and about a zillion of the little nasties were uncovered and began jumping around like crazy.

Training... We had set up her xpen with a wire crate, a pee pad and a little play space. It was too much play space. We have since reduced the play space to zip and now there is only room for the crate and the pee pad. I have no idea where this girl gets all this pee! It's confusing for us because she uses the pad no problem for poops and most pees, but she is still peeing where ever she can find a place to squat. Except in her crate. Her poops are averaging 5-6 per day, yesterday was 7, but she pees lots more than that! I'm guessing she will grow out of this.

Last night she slept right through for the first time! We've been setting our clock to go off at 12, 2, 4 and 6... taking her out of the crate and putting her on the pad. A couple of nights ago she refused to pee and just went back into her crate and flopped down, mumbling something about how nutty her parents are. She's been really good about letting us know she wants out, so last night we didn't set any clocks and she slept right through to 6am! That was the first night we all got 8 hours of undisturbed sleep.  Good puppy!

She loves to go out and explore. There has been absolutely no problem with her in the car, no whines, no drooling, no nothing, just a happy puppy in her travel crate. Our "Ultimate Puppy Toolkit" has a pocket size training guide that emphasis early socializing and has a check list so one doesn't miss a thing. http://www.ultimatepuppy.com/
As the annual Pride festival was on Sunday, we took her along and she was introduced to about half of what was in the guide. All those people, all those people in costumes, loud music, and the general shenanigans of being in a park on a sunny day with several thousand people. She was in her doggy bag, if not in our arms. Of course, she was the prettiest puppy there and several hundred people including kids, a few dozen drag queens, dressed to the nines, and all our friends all said so. She licked all hands and wagged her tail non-stop.

My only concern this morning is her exercise. How is she going to get enough of it? She loves to RLH up and down the hallway when we let her. Once she stopped right in the middle, squatted, and then started the game again. We're not sure if this is a good thing, if avoiding accidents is more important than getting exercise. I just feel really bad about keeping her in the xpen so much, so that we avoid accidents. I guess it's a balance.

I just can't wait for the day when we can go for a real walk. Not just the type of walk where one poos and pees, but a walk with the mission of walking, bonding, exploring the neighbourhood, and burning a few calories.

Anyways... here are a few more pics.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Simply irrisistable! You received your birthday present on my birthday (the 2nd) no fair I want a puppy too. She is so cute.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Okay, I'm on my way to steal her. She's adorable. Don't worry about the exercise - puppies need to sleep a lot. The potty training is so much more important. One thing you've already found out is that a fun play session usually stops with a potty. So scoop her up before she "finishes" and take her out for potty. Good luck. And remember, don't tell me where you live, or I'm outta here!


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Congratulations on your beautiful Stella! What a darling girl! I could just smooch that face for hours.

I stressed about my guy when he first came home and yet we both muddled through and found a way to work everything out. This forum and all the generous folks here were such a help and continue to be!

Welcome and I look forward to reading more about your sweet girl and....PICTURES!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

She is so precious and it looks like the two of you are loving it! I think you will find a balance of exercise. Also a good time to start recalls, and the fun training to wear her out 

Amanda


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

O.k., that's it. I'm on my way! Where exactly do you live in B.C.???? :biggrin1: Stella is gorgeous and sounds like a real joy. 

If we had even a quarter of that many fleas, then yes, I'd be pouring on the Revolution too! Omg, can't stand to even think of a flea in our house. SHUDDER !!! lol

You did the right thing by reducing her space. I wish I had done that with Ricky when he was that age and a little older. I was exhausted keeping my eyes on him all the time and going in and out the back patio door a gazillion times/day. He was gated in our kitchen, but it is too big an area. Oh well. Next time I'll know better. IF there is a next time.

Yaaayy!! You slept all night ! :whoo: It sounds like Stella already knows that her crate is NOT for eliminating so that's a great thing. As to exercise, don't worry. At her age, she's getting plenty of it just by walking around and doing those RLH's in the hallway. I was also worried that my 2-3 mth. old puppy was sleeping all the time, but was reassured it's normal. Oh my, I'm remembering what that was like and it is sooooooo much fun to see a 3lb. puppy lay flat as a rug and then pop up just as quickly to zoom around some more. ound: Pure joy.

Great photos! Heck, if Stella doesn't mind elaborate costumes and busy parka with thousands of people, you have it made. You sound like you're doing everything right, the car rides, the parks, people, sounds, all those things. Good for you!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

She is BEAUTIFULLLL. I'm sure you are enjoying her so very much. I think the best thing to think about at this age is "no accidents"...and loving her. I'm sure she gets enough exercise for now as a tiny pup. I think it's best not to wake her during the night to potty. You don't want to 'set her body clock' and just let her wake you when she has to potty. She should be able to hold it till early morning. I love her color and will enjoy seeing her coat changes during the coming months. Give her a hug from Cicero and Dale!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Congrats! I love the family photos. You all look so happy together. Stella is a real beauty, it will be so fun to watch her colors change, so keep posting pictures. You've done all the right things bringing her to pride for the ultimate in socialization, giving her love, setting up the expen. I agree with Lisa and Amanda, work on potty and recall. The best exercise for Posh, even at six months when we got her, was to learn to "retrieve" her toys. This kept us both busy for about ten minutes a time. When she wouldn't bring it back the game was over. Best to you.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Welcome codyg and Stella! She is a beautiful girl!!


----------



## codyg (Jun 14, 2008)

We are well into our second week with Stella and loving her so much. It's hard not to be picking her up every 5 minutes. We've been doing really well with getting her to sit before food, toys, treats and being picked up. Another thing she is doing is getting use to a collar and leash for a few minutes during the day. As long as I have a treat held to my nose and tell her to 'watch me' she follows me around on the leash like there was nothing else in the world. Also, when we are all playing with her squeeky ball she has learned to 'drop it'. Because if she doesn't the ball doesn't get tossed down the hallway and the game ends.

We've decided that right now she is food oriented dog. iow, she'll do just about anything for those 'Wellness' salmon treats. 

Our worry for today is water. How much is too much? We tried using a water bottle, but wondered if the type we have is for rabbits and maybe she wasn't getting enough. So we went back to a water dish which hooks on to the side of her xpen. Now she drinks so much water that not only does she pee more than 25 times a day, the color is just a shade yellower than the color of water. 

We've made charts to track her elimination and after a week of that we are pretty darn good about predicting poo times, but not all the pee times. This all makes me wonder if going back to a water bottle would be more helpful.

And we've stopped setting the clock at night. The couple of times she has needed to get up in the night she has let us know about it. 

And here are more pictures!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Wow you sound like very good parents! Way more organized than I was. Kudos to you! A chart is a great way to get her patterns down.

I was worried that Posh wasn't getting enough water with her first bottle, and the drinking straw/tube was a bit narrow. I also really didn't want her drinking out of anything plastic, which the bottle was made of, so I ordered a Lixit glass bottle designed for a parrot/bird/puppy. I love it! It's made out of glass, the tube is much bigger, her face stays clean and I would imagine Stella might be "tanking" up on water, which a lot of pups do. Here is a link to the bottle I ordered.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

I had the same experience as Amy. The guinea pig/rabbit bottle tube wasn't big enough and I didn't feel she was drinking enough. I went to a bowl for a while and just recently purchased the glass lixit bottle. I love it. It makes it easy to add Oxyfresh (oral hygiene solution) to the water without a lot of waste.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

What an absolute doll! I love the one of her rearing up and "roaring"...LOL

What fun! Thanks for sharing! My Ri-guy is growing up too darned fast!!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh I love Stella pictures! She is just adorable.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

It looks like you've got a real "ferocious beast" there! ound:

Sounds like you're taking excellent care of her. Bravo!!! :clap2: She's a doll! Thanks for the pix!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

She's very pretty!


----------



## codyg (Jun 14, 2008)

Couch potato practice.
I have a question about the hair around her eyes. The breeder wanted to know if we wanted it cut before bringing her home, I didn't think so. Now I'm wondering if that hair is going to cause problems for her eyes?


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*better to let it grow out*

Once you start cutting the eye hair you have to do it regularly. If you let it grow naturally, you can put it in a top knot and not have eye running. Cutting the eye hair has to be done weekly and carefully.

I'd grow it out and save yourself the challenge.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I had asked that question on a recent thread and was advised by everybody not to cut it. Bailey's eyes have been hidden from the world for a very long time but I think I'm beginning to see daylight (pun intended). Every day when I comb him I try to train the hair on his head to go where it looks like it belongs. Believe it or not I actually saw a little bit of eye peering out at me this morning. 

They tell me this too shall pass.


----------



## codyg (Jun 14, 2008)

Stella's first short movie.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*I can't stand it...she is sooooooooooooo cute*

What a little love bucket. A true doll-baby. She is going to be one stunning gal as she grows up.

And she is smart too!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh, that is adorable! Stella is just too sweet. LOVE her curled tail!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

haha what a sweetheart! I love how running that short distance to the toy was enough to get her tired out, LOL.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Stella is a cute 'little' thing. I wish Cicero was still that small. Enjoy... they grow up way to fast!!!!!


----------



## codyg (Jun 14, 2008)

It's been almost a month since updating this thread. And a busy month too! After her shots at the end of July the vet gave us permissions to start socializing her out in the wild, but to avoid some particular dog parks until the end of August. She started puppy classes and, thanks to her groovy stroller, has been out to lunch with us a number of times.

She's getting big! She's learning fast! We all enjoy grooming time. Her colors are awesome. And we love her so much.

She likes to sleep until 8am. Poor puppy, she'll be a tad surprised when school starts and we get up at 6am.

Here is some video. The quality is a tad horrid, but I'm working on it.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

You're doing a super job with her training and you can't beat the location. She's darling and I agree, her colors are wonderful.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Stella is adorable on the beach!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh, she's so much fun to watch!!! Love puppies.  Looks like a beautiful place to walk around, but does she get really dirty there? It's great that you can now take her anywhere. I'm sure you're both doing an amazing job. More pics please!! :biggrin1:


----------



## tikaboo (Aug 9, 2008)

You said you thought Tika could be Stella twins, wow, they are identical. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Stella is sooo cute!!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

how did i miss the video updates?! so adorable!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

she is just adorable....and so smart!!!


----------



## codyg (Jun 14, 2008)

*5+ month update - pictures*

We are so smitten with our Stella La Bella, and any other Havanese we can get our eyes on. They are few and far between, or they've been cut like a shnauzer and only getting close to their eyes to I see their hav soul.

I have few words about the past months, joy and love about sum it up, but here are a few more details.

Milestones: Grade A+ in puppy class 1. Now she shines in Urban Dog. Looking forward to when she gets her first blue ribbon for being so darn smart.

She is totally healthy. We haven't had a moment of worry but once. Likely she picked up something on a walk and at home became totally lethargic, then vomitted, and soon after that, while being carried (by frantic mom) into the vet's office, she saw a big dog. Once again Stella found her voice and was her normal self. We saw the vet anyways. All was nominal but we kept her home from school that night.

Stella is spoiled beyond anything I could have dreamed of. I've always had big dogs, they need a leash, collar, food and water, something to chew, and a place to do their business. Some like a blanket or cushy spot.

Stella... she needs her own closet, pantry, storage space, a few bedroom spots and prime tv spots. lol ... and she gets it all. Yet a lap is her favorite resting spot.

The next milestone... spay.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

She's getting prettier as the months go by...if that's possible! I wish I lived closer...Riley would be smitten for sure!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

She is SO pretty!!!!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

ah.... such a lovely thing! Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

She is a beautiful girl. Reminds me a little bit of a younger version of Posh.


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

Awwwwww, she's so cute!!! I can see why she's captured your heart! Too bad we didn't live closer so we could get the two Stellas together


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

What a beautiful girl. That face is saying, "I'm the boss."


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Soooooooo glad to get an update on Stella! She is a beauty and sounds like a true joy to have. Love the pictures, so thank you for sharing those.


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

So sweet. I didn't think anyone could love their Hav as much as I love mine. I might have to rethink that theory!

Stella La Bella is absolutely beautiful.


----------

